# ROXY!!!



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Happy birthday lady! I hope you have a great day!!!!:woof:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwww

Thank you!!!!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROX!!!!!
It's your day!!! Do your 'go me' dance! 
*break it down!!*


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Happy B-day!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you everyone!!!!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Roxy!!!


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday! xoxo


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you so much .............

Making me blush...lol


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

happy bday...,merry xmas...n happy new year


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you Thank you


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

happy birthday!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

happy b day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Happy B-Day*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Girly!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Happy Happy Birthdayyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

Happy B'day girl, :thumbsup: :cheers:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:woof: :woof: Happy Birthday to you....Happy Birthday to you....Happy Birthday sweet Roxy ...Happy Birthday to you!!!!!!! :woof: :woof:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

You guys are so sweet...............Thank you!!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Happy bday! I nearly missed it :-(


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you again everyone. You guys made my day!!!!


----------

